# Afendis Gewinnspiel



## Melanie75 (9 September 2006)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben?
Am 05.09.06 wurde ein Jahresbetrag für ein Gewinnspiel im Internet von 4.90 €
abgebucht.
Habe aber nie bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und frage mich jetzt, wie ich dagegen vorgehen kann?
Kann ich die Zahlung zurückbuchen?
Habe auf ein paar anderen Seiten gelesen, dass die richtig Ärger mit diesen Leuten von Afendis hatten!
Wer kann mirweiterhelfen?

Grüsse Melanie :unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2006)

*AW: Afendis Gewinnspiel*

Im Buchungstext des Kontoauszuges stehen eine TN- und eine AID-Nr. gib die mal in afendis-support.de ein. Dann siehst du zumindest, wofür sich wer mit welchen Daten angemeldet hat und kannst den Dienst auch gleich kündigen (ist besser so!) Rückbuchung der Lastschrift bei deiner Bank ist problemlos, ein Anruf genügt i. d. R.
Was Afendis betrifft, so bekommt evtl. der Ärger, dessen Daten in dem support-Web stehen. Wenn das nicht deine sind, bekommst du auch weiter keine Zuschriften.
Außerdem, was heißt schon Ärger? Afendis versendet Rechnungen, Mahnungen und dann deren Inkassoanwälte AWT auch noch mal - na und? Es wäre deren Problem, den Vertragsschluss mit dir nachzuweisen.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (30 September 2006)

*AW: Afendis Gewinnspiel*



Melanie75 schrieb:


> Am 05.09.06 wurde ein Jahresbetrag für ein Gewinnspiel im Internet von 4.90 €


Seit ein paar Monaten ist ein stark umworbener Kunde von Afendis die Stalker Agency GmbH aus Mühlheim. Für deren Projekt win-maker [w*w.win-maker.de] macht die Afendis AG die Lastschriftabbuchung und stößt das Mahnwesen bei Zahlungsausfall über die Kanzlei A-W-T an.

Interessanter Weise beginnt der Buchungstext auf den Kontoauszügen der Spieler mit "Internetabrechnung ...." und auch auf den Mahnungen der Kanzlei steht der irreführende Text, dass man an einem Onlinespiel unter www..... teilgenommen habe. Eine Rechnung erhalten die Spieler nicht sondern nach der Lastschrift von ihrem Konto nur eine Mahnung mit rd. 30 € Mehrkosten der Anwälte, wenn der Lastschrift widersprochen wurde.

Knackpunkt des Ganzen ist jedoch, dass win-maker zwar online zur Verfügung steht, die Aquise aber telefonisch erfolgt. Ein Supportteam bewirbt das Produkt durch  Anrufe bei den vermeintlichen Spielern, erfragt die erforderlichen Daten und macht anschließend nochmals einen Kontrollanruf.

Ruft man die Daten gem. dem Kontoauszug bei afendissupport.de ab, erhält man tatsächlich die Anmeldedaten des Spielers, eine IP- und sogar eine E-Mailadresse. Die letzteren Daten sind jedoch die der Stalker Agency GmbH, die beim Einpflegen des Datensatzes zum Lastschriftauftrag bei der Afendis AG gespeichert worden sind - also gar nichts mit dem Kunden zu tun haben.

Für meine Begriffe führt hier ein schlampiges Handling der Daten zur Verwirrung. Vorallem die Tatsache, dass der beteiligte Abrechner und anschließend dessen Inkassosozietät sich nicht hinreichend  um Produktaffinitäten kümmern, löst Ratlosigkeit bei etlichen Kunden aus.


----------

